# PTE status, "taken:scores not reportable"



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi All,

Can anyone suggest if the holidays in Australia will affect the PTE score timelines or is it purely automatic process? 
My spouse took the exam on 23rd and we have not got the results yet. Ideally, the results are sent in one day but in our case, no response yet. Some of our friends get the result.
Is there any chance of any issue in our case?

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Ginni


----------



## ScotDownUnder (Dec 9, 2015)

ginni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone suggest if the holidays in Australia will affect the PTE score timelines or is it purely automatic process?
> My spouse took the exam on 23rd and we have not got the results yet. Ideally, the results are sent in one day but in our case, no response yet. Some of our friends get the result.
> ...


The results can take up to a week to come back. I would suggest that if you haven't received them by Saturday morning, contact Pearson and ask if there are any issues.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Questions about this PTE message have been asked several times. If you Google the message, you will get information about what it means.


----------



## ginni (Nov 17, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Questions about this PTE message have been asked several times. If you Google the message, you will get information about what it means.


Thanks


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had given my PTE exam on 23rd May 2016 in Singapore and I did not get my result yet. 
My status shows "Taken - Scores not reportable". I am worried about it and I don't know what does it mean. 
Please help me on this.

Thanks,
Param


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had given my PTE exam on 23rd May 2016 in Singapore and I did not get my result yet.
> My status shows "Taken - Scores not reportable". I am worried about it and I don't know what does it mean.
> ...


As per my post above...Questions about this PTE message have been asked several times. If you Google the message, you will get information about what it means.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Wait for 5 working days and some times it's happened like this ..don't worry will get soon .


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

*I got my PTE result today and I am disappointed with my score*



paramSG said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had given my PTE exam on 23rd May 2016 in Singapore and I did not get my result yet.
> My status shows "Taken - Scores not reportable". I am worried about it and I don't know what does it mean.
> ...



I got my PTE result today and I am disappointed with my PTE score. 
Below is my PTE score

L - 65
R - 63
S - 63
W - 65

I got my result after 5 days and it looks they created my result manually.

Thanks,
Param


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

paramSG said:


> I got my PTE result today and I am disappointed with my PTE score.
> Below is my PTE score
> 
> L - 65
> ...


Should I go for rescore? Please suggest.


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

paramSG said:


> Should I go for rescore? Please suggest.


 you could always ask? Depends on your time frame tbh might be quicker resitting the test.


----------



## paramSG (Jan 9, 2016)

chouse said:


> you could always ask? Depends on your time frame tbh might be quicker resitting the test.


Thanks Chouse !!!
I will go for retest instead of rescore. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chouse (Oct 23, 2015)

paramSG said:


> Thanks Chouse !!! I will go for retest instead of rescore. :fingerscrossed:


 good luck!


----------

